#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Material of UOP engineering design seminar.

## bryandown

I found one of the material for UOP engineering design seminar 2006,



fractionation design, url:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Anyone have the rest, please share ?

Thank YouSee More: Material of UOP engineering design seminar.

----------


## OMID1351

thanks alot

----------


## distill

thanks

----------


## mahiik

This link is not working, please provide the new link

----------


## armin35

the link is not working

----------


## bryandown

The link works fine.

----------


## anwarahmad

The link works fine as bryan said but anyway I have uploaded in other form. Try it **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Material of UOP engineering design seminar. 

thanks alot

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

thanks a lot

----------


## kp2008

Thank a million for sharing,,,

----------


## srihari5043

Can any one share the remaining seminars??

----------


## barbara

thanks!

----------


## ndoute

thank you so much

See More: Material of UOP engineering design seminar.

----------


## Shmally2012

thank you

----------

